# Kajak-Kentergeschichten



## toni666 (18. Juli 2011)

so ich hab leider keine auf lager weil ich noch ein bißchen auf mein trident 11 warten muss.vielleicht hatt ja der eine oder andere ne story auf lager damit ich mich auf das einstellen kann was mir vielleicht noch bevor steht|scardie:


----------



## magnus12 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

kentergeschichten kenn ich nicht aber eine von einem der ohne Telefon bei 4 Windstärken ablandig rausfuhr, 3 Stunden lang mit aller Kraft gerade mal seine Position halten konnte und erst in der Abendflaute im allerletzten Licht wieder reinkam. Sah aus wie ein Gespenst. 

Oder warst Du der Süßwassermatrose? Dann brauchst Du die ja nicht zu lesen...#c


----------



## kulti007 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

ich kenne auch keine geschichten.
aber ich möchte dir ein wenig die angst nehmen 
also ich war jetzt ca. 50 mal mit nen yak aufm wasser (sogar elbe). es gab nicht einmal ein grund angst zu haben |rolleyes
so ein yak ist wirklich stabil im wasser. guck dir mal nen paar videos von den amis bei youtube an. dann siehst du was alles möglich ist. ob großen wellen oder riesige fische...


----------



## toni666 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

ähm mal ne blöde frage...wie gehe ich am besten mit nem großen hecht am boot um?also angenommen ich hab ihn im kescher...wo leg ich ihn hin zum abhaken?hinterm sitz wäre genug platz in dem, ich sag mal "fach" vom trident aber umdrehen stell ich mir schwierig vor.also...ich nehm hechte grundsätzlich mit (ab meinem persönlichem mindestmaß von 60cm) und hab auch keine lust das der wilde sau spielt mit 3 drillingen im (ums) maul zwischen meinen beinen ^^


----------



## toni666 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

also wegen dem kentern...dachte eigentlich das hier vielleicht ein paar interessante geschichten zu lesen sind.ich find den gedanken spannend kentern zu können - das bringt gleich viel mehr spannung in die geschichte.werde mir aber sowieso ausleger bauen...die vielleicht sogar durch ne kurze bewegung abgeklappt werden können. das ganze eigentlich nur um vernünftig stehen zu können.obwohl das vielleicht nicht optimal ist mit dem ocean kajak wegen dem tunnel/rod pod in der mitte aber egal.aber für die abhak-geschichte, muss mir noch was vernüntiges einfallen


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Ich würde nicht keschern .... was hälst du vom Lipgrip !
Damit kannst du den Fisch gut greifen, und auch viel leichter abhaken.

Und warum willst du im SOT stehen ?!


----------



## toni666 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

ich stell mir das ganz angenehm vor wenn man an einem hot spot ist und sein sot quasi auf knopfdruck zu einer "standup-plattform" wie man so schön sagt, zu machen.werde da in langweiligen wintermonaten bißchen basteln...könnt ihr mir denn einen günstigen lip-grip empfehlen? also boga gripp ist nach dem kajak nicht mehr drin #c


----------



## kulti007 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

na wenn du im yak stehen willst, kannst du ja dann die erste geschichte zum kentern schreiben 

aber mal im ernst, wenn du stehen willst ist nen kajak wohl nicht deine beste wahl. 

ich habe mich zwar auch schon hingestellt, aber nur um zu gucken was möglich ist... angeln würde ich so nicht #t

und ob jerken, jiggen usw. geht prima im sitzen.

zum thema hecht. den 88er vor einer woche habe ich einfach mit lipgrip rausgehoben und mir über die beine gelegt.


----------



## Odery (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Moin,
also ich hab mich VOR dem Kauf meines SOT auch viel mit Stand-Up Lösungen beschäftigt... und ich muss sagen das ist quatsch, wenn du nicht gerade schwärme von Rotfedern auf sicht fischen willst. Wir sind ja nicht in der Karibik...  
Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit der Fliege (zur Zeit meistens auf Hecht mit dicken Streamern) und sogar das geht super im Sitzen! Sowohl in Fahrtrichtung als auch quer.

Stehen hat sogar den Nachteil, das du bei einer Drift ins Seerosenfeld schlecht mal kurz zurückpaddeln/manövrieren kannst... Ich würd erst mal fischen und dann das ganze nochmal überlegen. #h


----------



## jflyfish (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Moin, hier mal ein wahre Kentergeschichte aus meiner Jugend.
Es gibt/gab da in Stadersand an der Elbe so ein Restaurant -- die Elbkate -- mit Terasse über die Elbe. Sehr beliebt bei Hochzeitern. Jedenfalls fuhr ich mit meinem Bruder im Kajak (geschlossener WW_Kajak) an besagtem Restaurant vorbei. Die bereits sehr lustigen Hochzeitsgäste begannen dann Zielwerfen mit Fallobst (Äpfel aus dem Restaurant-Garten) auf die armen Paddler. Dabei kippte ich dann um (absichtlich) und stieg unter Wasser aus dem Kajak aus. Dann flugs mit dem Kopf in den Kajak wo genug Luft für viele Minuten ist. Um die Dramatik noch etwas zu erhöhen ab und an mal etwas mit dem Kajak gezuckt, bis mein Bruder signalisierte, dass die nunmehr nüchternen Hochzeiter sich in vollem Ornat in die Elbe begeben hatten um mich zu retten. Dann eine Unterwasserrolle-Rückwärts in den Kajak, gefolgt von einer Eskimorolle und nix wie vom Hof.
jfl

Ps. nicht SOT geeignet


----------



## Heringsfresser (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Hahaha, man wär ich da gern dabei gewesen, geile Nummer! #6


----------



## toni666 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

endlich hatt mal einer was zu erzählen in dem thread...da verstecken sich bestimmt noch viele "kentergeschichten" im board...

das mit dem hinstellen war nur so ein gedanke,ich denke mit 2 auslegern kann man sehr wohl gut stehen...umsonst gibts sowas bestimmt nicht zu kaufen.beim paddelfisch zb. ist eins mit bild im shop...


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



magnus12 schrieb:


> kentergeschichten kenn ich nicht aber eine von einem der ohne Telefon bei 4 Windstärken ablandig rausfuhr, 3 Stunden lang mit aller Kraft gerade mal seine Position halten konnte und erst in der Abendflaute im allerletzten Licht wieder reinkam. Sah aus wie ein Gespenst.
> 
> Oder warst Du der Süßwassermatrose? Dann brauchst Du die ja nicht zu lesen...#c



Hmm bei 4 ablandig also spiegelglattes Wasser und der konnte gerade seine Position halten?..Der hat da bestimmt geankert... bei 4 gegenan mit einem Kajak sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein.Das wurde von vielen Kajakanglern hier im Board hinreichend getestet. 
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

@ Toni: Kentergeschichten, bei denen ich unabsichtlich in die Situation gekommen wäre, kann ich leider auch nicht beitragen. Kentervorgänge, die ich zu Übungszwecken bei verschiedenen Bedingungen immer mal wieder durchspiele könnte ich viele nennen. *Bei entsprechender Übung* ist es für einen normalen Menschen unter normalen Bedingungen kein Problem, selbst aus tiefem Wasser wieder auf´s Jak zu kommen. Das Üben sollte man ruhig in die warme Jahreszeit legen, um dann bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen, wie sie beim Dorschangeln herrschen, schnell wieder auf´s Boot zu kommen. Die Methoden können sehr unterschiedlich sein.. wichtig ist aber, dass man seine eigene findet und übt. Und letztendlich gefährliche Situationen vermeidet, aber immer mit ihnen rechnet.
Piet


----------



## Odery (7. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> *Bei entsprechender Übung*


 

Mich würde mal interessieren, WER das wirklich mal bewust geübt hat?! vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal über eure erfahrung beim ÜBEN berichten....

Ich will das schon seid wochen, hab aber irgendwie "keine Lust" ins Wasser zu "fallen" #q Obwohl ich ja direkt am See wohne :g

Sollte ich das in "voller Montur" über, oder reicht das auch testhalber in Badehose....


----------



## Tobi94 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Habe in Neuseeland Wildwasserkayaken gemacht, da gehört kentern dazu. Mit eskimo-rolle ist das aber kein Problem. Oder würdest du von einem Sit on top kayak angeln? Da gibts so Riemen, die man über die Knie spannen kann, damit eine Eskimo-Rolle funzt, wäre mir aber zu gefährlich -> Eingeschränkte Möglichkeit zum Rauskommen.


----------



## Case (7. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



kulti007 schrieb:


> na wenn du im yak stehen willst, kannst du ja dann die erste geschichte zum kentern schreiben



Genau die kann ich schreiben. 
Es war nicht beim Angeln. Es war einfach eine gemütliche Kajaktour die Donau runter. So mit bischen Bier und Vesper. 
Nach dem Umtragen eines Wehrs wollte ich besonder cool sein und meiner damals neuen Freundin imponieren.  Ich stieg, stehenderweise ins Kajak und stieß mich vom Ufer ab. Wollte mich dann reinsetzen und weiterrudern. Dazu kam es dann aber nicht. Das Ding kippte, das Bier versank, und ich lag im Wasser. Geistesgegenwärtig rettete ich die versunkenen Bierdosen. Ich war völlig nass...na klar. Und musste noch 3 Kilometer zum nächsten Haltepunkt paddeln. Es war kalt. 

Stell Dich nie in ein Kajak.

Case


----------



## Franky (7. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Ohoh... Ich bin früher auch viel mit einem Kajak unterwegs gewesen. Das Ding hängt sogar noch in HB in der Garage...
Ausser beim "Hallenbadtraining", wo Kentern, Rolle etc. geübt wurde, hat es mich nur einmal unfreiwillig umgelegt - ausgerechnet bei der Schüleraustauschtour... Die Schule des Ortes hat mit meinem Kanuclub eine kleine Tour zu Ehren der Tauschis vereinbart. Da mein "Schiff" als "unsinkbar" galt, hatte ich das Ding zur Verfügung gestellt und eine schmale Rennsemmel unter den Hintern bekommen... Unterwegs auf der Hamme wurden dann Kühe nassgespritzt - hat wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht, niemandem weh getan und den Französinnen imponiert... Bis ich dann einmal das Wasser mit dem Paddel unterschnitt und schneller im Bach kieloben schwamm, als ich Jeanette sagen konnte... :q Wäre alles kein Thema, wenn man wenigstens mit dem Scheisskahn die Rolle hätte hinkriegen können.... Also nich nur halb! 
Fazit: war nich schlimm, hatte Wechselklamotten dabei, konnte für diverse Lachkrämpfe sorgen und wurde hinterher getröstet... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



Odery schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, WER das wirklich mal bewust geübt hat?! vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal über eure erfahrung beim ÜBEN berichten....
> 
> Ich will das schon seid wochen, hab aber irgendwie "keine Lust" ins Wasser zu "fallen" #q Obwohl ich ja direkt am See wohne :g
> 
> Sollte ich das in "voller Montur" über, oder reicht das auch testhalber in Badehose....



ich habe erst in Badehose und dann in voller Monteur und auch ein wenig Angelgerödel geprobt. Am besten lässt man sich von einem freund helfen. Ein SOT kann man in punkto Kentern und Wiedereinstieg nicht mit einem Sit in vergleichen.
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (8. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Habe in Neuseeland Wildwasserkayaken gemacht, da gehört kentern dazu. Mit eskimo-rolle ist das aber kein Problem. Oder würdest du von einem Sit on top kayak angeln? Da gibts so Riemen, die man über die Knie spannen kann, damit eine Eskimo-Rolle funzt, wäre mir aber zu gefährlich -> Eingeschränkte Möglichkeit zum Rauskommen.




Das möchte ich sehen |supergri

Die Gurte sind eigentlich dazu gedacht, z.B. beim Brandungssurfen mehr Kontrolle übers Boot zu haben ( der Knieschluß fehlt ja um das Boot mit der Hüfte anzukippen) aber dass man damit mit dem SOT die Eskimorolle hinbekommt hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Die Rumpfform dürfte das sehr effektiv verhindern.
Wäre mal interessant das auszuprobieren, leider kann ich von der Rolle nur die erste Hälfte #c

Warum sollte man auch Durchrollen? der Einstieg ist so einfach dass das völlig unnötig ist.

Gruß


----------



## Blindfischer (8. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



Odery schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, WER das wirklich mal bewust geübt hat?! vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal über eure erfahrung beim ÜBEN berichten....
> 
> Ich will das schon seid wochen, hab aber irgendwie "keine Lust" ins Wasser zu "fallen" #q Obwohl ich ja direkt am See wohne :g
> 
> Sollte ich das in "voller Montur" über, oder reicht das auch testhalber in Badehose....




Ich habe auch erstmal in Badehose getestet bis ich sicher war das richtige zu tun und erst dann in voller Klamotte.

Gerade zum Ausprobieren welche Einstiegsart einem am Besten passt ist Badehose angenehmer ( obwohl man sich an den Ein/Aufbauten ganz schon zerschrammen kann).

Aber man sollte das dann schon mal in voller Montour machen, nicht das man nachher überrascht ist (obwohl es, ehrlich gesagt, kaum einen Unterschied macht).

Gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (8. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> ...leider kann ich von der Rolle nur die erste Hälfte #c...



Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, behaupte aber das ich die ersten 180 Grad auch hin bekomme ! |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, behaupte aber das ich die ersten 180 Grad auch hin bekomme ! |supergri


Hab´s versucht und geschafft... einmal oneeighty und dann..Fische gucken :vik:
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber (8. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Glückwunsch ! :m
Und, welche gesehen ?
Oder nur der Ausrüstung hinterher geschaut ? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## eddy (8. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Hallo Leute  #h

  Ich hab‘s letzten Herbst ausprobiert (mit Dirk, Ray und Küstenläufer und ?) 
  Wir waren zu 5 od.zu6 und ich bin dann ein wenig unkonzentriert gewesen, schwupp‘s #c. Reingefallen geht ganz einfach ;-))
  Ausrüstung verloren #q keine Sicherung , Wathose voll (trotz Gürtel) und dann Yak umgedreht und wieder eingestiegen (man war das kalt 9 Grad) und dann ab zum Auto umziehen. Hab ne Std. gebraucht um wieder warm zu werden, aber egal.|kopfkrat
  Hab mir von Ocean ein Video angesehen in dem gezeigt wird, wie man ich ein SIT oder SOT wieder einsteigen kann. Hat mir sehr geholfen. |bigeyes Seitdem ist meine Ausrüstung „gesichert“ und die Angst vorm „baden gehen“ ist auch weg.


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



eddy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute  #h
> 
> Ich hab‘s letzten Herbst ausprobiert (mit Dirk, Ray und Küstenläufer und ?)
> Wir waren zu 5 od.zu6 und ich bin dann ein wenig unkonzentriert gewesen, schwupp‘s #c. Reingefallen geht ganz einfach ;-))
> ...




So sind de Lüüd vun de Wehr.... de hebbt vör reinwech gornix Angst.. 
Piet


----------



## AndreasG (10. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hab´s versucht und geschafft... einmal oneeighty und dann..Fische gucken :vik:
> Piet



Kannst ja mal mit meinen Jungs üben, wir gehen auch pfeglich mit älteren Herren um.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

sagt der Mann im Biblischen Alter von 44 |bla:


----------



## AndreasG (12. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> sagt der Mann im Biblischen Alter von 44 |bla:



Man ist halt so alt wie man sich anfühlt..............unter den Polospielern gibt es auch noch ältere.


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit meinen Jungs üben, wir gehen auch pfeglich mit älteren Herren um.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Hätte ich können Andreas, hab mich aber nicht getraut...stand an der Kante und hab ein Auge gerissen ..|supergri Der Vergleich ist aber auch unfair.. ich fahre ein SOT :m
Piet


----------



## AndreasG (12. September 2011)

*AW: Kajak-Kentergeschichten*

Mensch Piet,

wie konnten wir uns denn bloß übersehen?
Ich hätte dir sofort ein Boot zur Verfügung gestellt. :m

Gruß
Andreas


----------

